# 5 lions together-cool pic



## ddw (Feb 1, 2010)

just wanted to share, this is not in Utah but close!
http://coloradohuntandfish.blogspot.com ... ether.html


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, all out in the open too. A regular shooting gallery! :twisted:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*This is old news.....*



mango said:


> My brother just sent me these photos that were taken outside of Sheridan, WY recently. Very cool to see lions together like this...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got the Wyoming version twice and the Colorado version 3 times so far

It's early yet, I'm sure more states will come in with sightings of the 5 cats.

Ya gotta love the internet.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh crap! They hunt in packs now?! We're all toast. :shock:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Oh crap! They hunt in packs now?! We're all toast. :shock:


Don't worry I pack an AR in the ride and have lots of bullets...!


----------

